# Disaster Ears



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just another warning about how important it is to make sure that the groomer understands what you mean when you say something like 'take the ears a bit shorter' 
Ah well.... they'll grow.

To add injury to insult poor Dot is being driven mad by itchy ears 

Nb Dot has her Grinz ball to make her feel a bit happier 

We all went for a swim this evening.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure that previous photos show exactly how cropped poor Kiki's ears are:

They also cut the top of her head short  usually she is left with a soft floppy mop head


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wow! That's a change alright!  bad groomer 

Dot looks very different but still cute! Why are her ears itchy? Cut so short? Shaving itch?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dear..... Kiki has the same red chops as Ralph
And little Dit dot looks like a sheared lamb in her after pic - still gorgeous though
And as you say.... It grows back
Do you take them to a groomers & leave them marzi??


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Kiki looks cute. I'm sure Dot will look better in a few weeks time.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh they do look so cute though, Dots ear in the photo with the ball remind me of sweeps from Sooty. Hope her itchy ears ease soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh wow! That's a change alright!  bad groomer
> 
> Dot looks very different but still cute! Why are her ears itchy? Cut so short? Shaving itch?


I suspect she has most of what was on her ears down her ear - the same as we got itchy necks after being to the hairdresser when we were kids and half the little bits of hair managed to get down inside your shirt?



Tinman said:


> Oh dear..... Kiki has the same red chops as Ralph
> And little Dit dot looks like a sheared lamb in her after pic - still gorgeous though
> And as you say.... It grows back
> Do you take them to a groomers & leave them marzi??


I do desert them at the groomers - it was a different girl who did them this time, she will not be doing them again 

I think kiki's chops are that colour because of all the rabbit poop she hoovers up 



arlo said:


> Oh they do look so cute though, Dots ear in the photo with the ball remind me of sweeps from Sooty. Hope her itchy ears ease soon.


LOL - I loved Sweep! Dotty is like him in that she has a whole range of little squeaks that she uses to communicate with as well as ridiculous ears


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is quite a change 

Both still utterly gorgeous though and am even more in love with Kiki now I see her pretty eyes better and how similar her face is to Molly!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi they're both still gorgeous and imagine how lithe and otter-like little Dot will be in the sea!
Poppy got done yesterday and I just said 'same as last time' without any of my usual _this, that and the others_ because she keeps notes and I though we were past that. But there's some definite shaving to the face and a poodlesque top knot.......I like poodles but I prefer Poppy's head flat not domed. I do love her soft sleek short body though. Hey ho


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I still think they look adorable  Molly always get her ears rounded as short as they can go and she does take a bit of hair off them. I don't mind it and less matts...her ears are the worse for matts she doesn't get them on the rest of her body


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Opps! Still a beautiful pair though. I think Dot looks the most changed, but it is lovely to see her face properly. Kiki looks really cute with her little ears.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think they are HORRIBLE! I don't know how you can possibly be seen with her in public Marzi?  Best you ship her to me pronto to keep her sheltered from the embarrassment and spare you the humiliation of such a wonky cut. 

She looks as gorgeous as ever! You guys crack me up a bit with your grooming issues.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, if it makes you feel better, I've rounded Lola's ears off this time! I like it, it's sporty


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I chucked but she looks adorable just different. Her ears are so long. I know it is time to cut willows ears but I just can't. She is going to fall over them soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all for not being too rude about my dogs - I like shorter ears particularly once the winter sets in - it just takes sooooo long for their ears to dry out after a romp through dew soaked grass or a walk in torrential rain.... I always ask the groomer to clear the hair out from under their ears and trim them up to the leathers and take some weight off the actual ear - they just took a LOT more than I expected/wanted/ever before and they just look very odd - Kiki in particular looks like a pin head - without her fluffy ears and moptop her head seems too small for her body


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Meant to also say that Poppy looks very neat and smart with gently fluffy ears and a slightly baleful expression


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't really think Kiki looked too different, maybe just difficult to see from the pictures. They are gorgeous whatever  I've had a few bad hair does myself and they look a damn sight better than I've ever done 

Loves!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Marzi they're both still gorgeous and imagine how lithe and otter-like little Dot will be in the sea!
> Poppy got done yesterday and I just said 'same as last time' without any of my usual _this, that and the others_ because she keeps notes and I though we were past that. But there's some definite shaving to the face and a poodlesque top knot.......I like poodles but I prefer Poppy's head flat not domed. I do love her soft sleek short body though. Hey ho


I love little Popster


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

OH.MY.GOD. 

DON´T WORRY, THEY WILL GROW. 

Peanut looked like coming out of a concentration camp after my partner took the scissors last month. She now looks like being in the army.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Still gorgeous. I felt awful after Bailey got shaved and I honestly think she was more traumatised by the cut than any matts she had. Her tail is still short but coming in a bit more now. She got a tidy up last week from a different groomer and looks beautiful. She was neither up nor down with her recent groom.


----------

